# What To Do If You Get Mugged?



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Below is something that a New York City police officer allegedly posted on Craigslist on September 18th. Someone told me about it only recently and it stirred up some memories and some questions, so I thought I'd see if you guys have any thoughts on this.

Me? I'm a female, so I can get fearful for my safety and well-being pretty quickly, regardless of whether or not the mugger has a weapon. I was mugged by two guys in a big-city parking lot (during daylight hours) about 10 years ago and I swore I'd never let that happen again. Back then I gave them my money and was grateful that they didn't take my car from me or hurt me, but I don't ever want to go through it again. As they were mugging me I said, "Look you guys, you wouldn't want your mother or sister to go through this, right?" Surprisingly, it worked. They could have really hurt me but they didn't. They took the money and took off.

In my private life I usually have a dog with me, and if I don't then I anticipate the worst and carry mace, etc., and a little flash light. When walking in Boston, for example, I'm ready to spray and run like heck if necessary. I turn corners wide, I avoid doorways, I am always alert and aware of my surroundings, and I don't get distracted by ipods or cell phones or anything else. If I'm walking home from the train after dark I will go out of my way to walk a longer route on better-lit streets, even though it means I get home a little later. In other words, I expect the worst and so far I have avoided further trouble.

So what about you guys? Whether on-duty or off-duty, do you ever wonder what you'd do if some scumbag just came up and tried to mug you? Would your response DIFFER if you were on-duty or off-duty?

Is there any advice that you'd give to civilian friends and family so that they can stay safe if the worst thing happens and someone tries to mug them?

Thanks

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/nyc/845973660.html



> *Tips For Clueless People Who Get Mugged*
> 
> Date: 2008-09-18, 3:48PM EDT
> 
> ...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Good post Jeepy...right on the money, pretty much what Id tell my kids.Thankfully I dont live in NY and Im pretty sure Id create a not so good outcome for the prick.


----------



## rigrig22 (Jul 15, 2008)

Or you could always just carry a gun. Problem Solved. Instead of them snatching your wallet or car they can catch a .40 cal hydro-shock round to the chest. 

Thank God nothing bad happend to you Jeepy


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Jeepy said:


> So what about you guys? Whether on-duty or off-duty, do you ever wonder what you'd do if some scumbag just came up and tried to mug you? Would your response DIFFER if you were on-duty or off-duty?


On or off-duty, they better get the first shot off if they expect to walk away.


----------



## rolyasmatt (Nov 28, 2008)

good read


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Some days...I wish someone would try....


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

rigrig22 said:


> Or you could always just carry a gun. Problem Solved. Instead of them snatching your wallet or car they can catch a .40 cal hydro-shock round to the chest.


Yup, yup, all set there; that's the "*etc.*" that I mentioned above in my original post when I wrote, "mace, etc." I would prefer to fight back in a step-wise manner, if possible, so I'm always ready with the mace as a first line of defense. If I'm out walking in the dark, I have my thumb on the mace. I hope I never need to fight back with the "etc." but since the law says that I can, if a criminal puts me in fear for my life, then I would.

Thanks for the kind words, too. I'm very glad that nothing too bad happened to me that day.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- Interesting list of 'tips'....

- When I had my necklace ripped from my neck at the Ruggles T platform, I chased the kid up the stairs and down the street. All 110 lbs of his youth just faded into the city.... I was 19 or so then, not a smart move, but just an instant reaction.

- That memory does not fade easily. _grrrr...._scumbag.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Whether on-duty or off-duty, do you ever wonder what you'd do if some scumbag just came up and tried to mug you? Would your response DIFFER if you were on-duty or off-duty?


Well, I don't worry much about being mugged while on-duty.
If someone were stupid enough to mug me off-duty here's a quick breakdown of what would happen:

1. The mugger would wonder why this crazy guy is laughing at him.
2. The mugger would wonder what those loud bangs were.
3. The mugger would look down at his chest wondering where those .45 inch holes in his chest came from.

For the civilian, I would say the most important factor is *awareness*. So many people walk around in a semi-haze paying more attention to their blackberries, cellphone, or ipod. These devices isolate you from your outside environment, and prevent you from spotting trouble in advance. Avoidance is another important factor, avoiding times or places that can increase your odds of running into trouble. Stay away from late-night liquor stores, seedy bars, etc.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Killjoy said:


> For the civilian, I would say the most important factor is *awareness*. So many people walk around in a semi-haze paying more attention to their blackberries, cellphone, or ipod. These devices isolate you from your outside environment, and prevent you from spotting trouble in advance. Avoidance is another important factor, avoiding times or places that can increase your odds of running into trouble. Stay away from late-night liquor stores, seedy bars, etc.


Well said. If only more sheeple were to heed such wisdom...


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

If you think a spray of mace makes someone invincible you are in for another disappointment.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im constantly telling my little sister and mother ..be careful, do this do that...I swear its so damn aggrevating...they dont listen...I go to my mothers in the middle of the day..the doors wide open..wtf ma close the door and lock it...O we live in a nice neighborhood...they just dont get it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

cmagryan said:


> When I had my necklace ripped from my neck at the Ruggles T platform, I chased the kid up the stairs and down the street. All 110 lbs of his youth just faded into the city.... I was 19 or so then, not a smart move, but just an instant reaction.


Ahh...the clueless Northeastern students. Cannon fodder for the residents of Mission Hill, Mission Extension, etc. 

If it's any consolation, I'd be willing to bet the young lad didn't grow up to be a neurosurgeon or something.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

GreenMachine said:


> If you think a spray of mace makes someone invincible you are in for another disappointment.


Oh, I definitely do not think a squirt of mace would necessarily do the trick, but it would at least buy me a second while I reached for the .38 caliber "etc." that I'd have, too. If I used the mace it'd be a one-two punch, but if I were in a huge rush to get the guy away from me I'd skip the mace altogether and just pull out the "etc."

Either way, I'm ready. I was mugged, and I've known a few victims of some horrific crimes, and I vowed that would never be me.

I like how Denny Crane took care of business, except I just wish he aimed about 3 feet higher:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Jeepy said:


> I like how Denny Crane took care of business, except I just wish he aimed about 3 feet higher:


On the subject of armed citizens, I laughed out loud at the text commentary of this one, especially the end;


----------

